# The art of baroque music?



## Poeme_elegiaque

I play Corelli sonata for violin and piano... have one question...
How much I should do vibrato and the trills?




How do you play baroque music? I actually must play this in a competition which is very close:::/


----------



## Harvey

Well you *should* play without vibrato, but no one will kill you if you vibrate a little.

Trills (_tr_) begin on the upper note, hold it a bit, then proceed with a normal trill. If it's a symbol then follow Bach's Explication.

In Baroque times, a dot didn't have a definite duration. Make the dot longer or shorter as you see fit, but be consistent.

Eigth notes should be played portato.


----------



## soul_syringe

since baroque music are always "precise" musicians playing baroque often bank on articulation for virtuosity, i suggest look for the "baroque tone" achieved by the violin bows during the period (which was rather much curved than our modern violin bows.) the sound then comes out "whong whong sound" short, resonant fading and without an abrupt end. make your vibratos (should you find the compulsion to do vibrato on a baroque piece) smaller, more "swelling" in the middle of the note.


----------

